# amazing how fast the wind goes



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

a bad car wreck left me riding less than usual the last month and a half
some small rides and work on my trainer at home
nothing too serious, it really shows

last night I was feeling better and gave it heck on a local trail
man was I winded. 
amazing how it takes 5-6 months to get your wind up. at least for me, and 4 weeks to loose it. seems like back to square one. 

now that I am feeling better I better keep it up. too much work to get it back. so much easier and enjoyable when you can recover when going
full tilt. way too easy to get fat and out of shape (which I am very good at by the way)LOL


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good to hear you’re getting back in shape. Next time you may want to rethink the title of a thread and what forum it’s in. We are in the 50 Plus forum and you started off announcing you broke wind. I hesitated before opening this thread.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

For me, cardio levels stayed strong after nearly 20 day’s off the bike and spin bike due to surgery. 

What fell apart was my leg strength. It took me months to get back to pre surgery ride strength and speed. The surgery wasn’t serious either. Laser blasting a kidney stone. 

That was at age 53. 

Get on it and stay on it is my motto. If I don’t, I regress to out of shape old man quickly. 

Now that’s a bummer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I went from alpine skiing in the winter to telemark skiing specifically to maintain cardio and leg strength and it has worked very well. Each actually works well in maintaining strength and endurance for the other activity.


----------



## Lombard (Dec 7, 2017)

It seems like I get out of shape a lot quicker than I get into shape. And that's even if I don't put on any extra weight.

I can ride 3000+ miles during the season. Off the bike for two months doing xc skiing instead, so plenty of aerobics. When I get on the bike again, I feel pathetic!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm happiest and less prone to injury when I workout (riding, running, and /or crossfit) regularly. I think this can be a good general motivator but nobody can go all-out 100% every single day. I cross train year round and that works for me

When I was very badly injured in 2015, I eased back into a routine which was within my capacity at the time and I progressed... making gains everyday. I have not had any problems or injuries since. 

Hope you have a steady recovery Provincial


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm disappointed... I thought this would be a scientific discussion of the speed of farts...


----------

